# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  آزمون فردا!!  بروم یا نه؟

## pezeshkitehran

دوستان آزمون 5 آذر غایب بودم 
و حالا 21 آذر نیز نخوندم با اینهمه تعطیلی و وقت کافی 
و واقعا روحیم بدجور ضعیف شده و توان درس خوندن ندارم. 
بنظر شما برم یا نه؟ 
حالا واقعا جای من بودید میرفتید یا نه؟

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*منم خیلی کم خوندم
ولی میرم تا ترازم کم بشه آدم شم درس بخونم*

----------


## elahe97m

> دوستان آزمون 5 آذر غایب بودم 
> و حالا 21 آذر نیز نخوندم با اینهمه تعطیلی و وقت کافی 
> و واقعا روحیم بدجور ضعیف شده و توان درس خوندن ندارم. 
> بنظر شما برم یا نه؟ 
> حالا واقعا جای من بودید میرفتید یا نه؟


به نظر من برو .. هرچی بلدی حتی از عموميا هم شده باشه جواب بده .. نرفتن=پذيرفتن شكست 

برو . و قول بده كه بخونی حداقل برا آزمون بعدی .. :Yahoo (1): برو :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sharifzadeh

منم آزمون 5 آذر غایب بودم و واسه آزمون فردا هم خیلی انگیزه مو از دست داده بودم ولی چند روزه شروع کردم دوباره و یکمی از درس ها رو خوندم و فردا هم حتما میرم آزمون 
به شما هم پیشنهاد میکنم حتما برید اگر ترازتون هم پایین بیاد اشکالی نداره در عوض یه جورایی درس عبرت میشه تا واسه آزمون های بعدی بخونید(مثل خودم ) :Yahoo (1):

----------


## s-1998

منم واقعا نرسیدم به عمومی ها..
از قلم چی متنفرم..
تراز کمش هم بدتر روحیه مو‌خراب میکنه و قطعا تاثیری در روند ادم شدن و درس خوندنم نداره

اما مادر گرامی نمیزارن نرم..


Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pezeshkitehran


دوستان آزمون 5 آذر غایب بودم 
و حالا 21 آذر نیز نخوندم با اینهمه تعطیلی و وقت کافی 
و واقعا روحیم بدجور ضعیف شده و توان درس خوندن ندارم. 
بنظر شما برم یا نه؟ 
حالا واقعا جای من بودید میرفتید یا نه؟


يني چي پسر!؟
كجا رو نري؟
حتما برو
حداقلش يكي دو تا سوال رو كه ميزني
هيچ وقت تسليم نشو*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

سلام
یکی از بزرگترین عاملی باعث شکست کنکوری ها میشه ترس از ازمونه
اینو از تمام کسانی که دیدمشون از نزدیک و رتبه های خوبی هم اوردن،تایید کردن

----------


## s-1998

ببین از نظرم برو ولی با یه تراز کم خودتو نباز
فکر میکنم این بهترین راهه

ادم باید به این درجه از فهم برسه که قلم چی واقعا همه چیز نیست و تراز فقط یک عدد هست که کلی جای پیشرفت داره((گرچه من خودم به این فهم نرسیدم))

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Healer

منم که دست خودم نیست نرم هم میبرنم  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21): 
تو هم برو حداقل خودت ببین با چشای خودت داغونی از نظر درسی بعدش بشین بخون
اما خدا وکیلیدست خودم بود من نمیرفتم

----------


## pezeshkitehran

Up

----------


## _fatemeh_

حتما برو منم خوب نخوندم ولی میرم 
اگه فقط یه‌بار غیبت کنی اون ترس و استرسی که تو دو هفته واسه نرسیدن به بودجه آزمون داری کم میشه اینجوری وقتی که میخوای درس بخونی تا از آزمون عقب  نمونی ممکنه تنبلی بیاد آدمو وسوسه کنه که خوب نرسیدی هم عیب نداره آزمون رو غیبت میکنی دیگه!! 
من پارسال همین غیبت هام بهم ضرر زیادی زد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## FaDila

منم عقبم : ((

ولی میرم : ))

----------


## POOYAE

به نظر من که نرو ( خواستم جوابم با بقیه فرق داشته باشه  :Yahoo (4):  ) / آزمون 19 آذر قلمچی یه جمع بندی از اول تا آخر از پیش دانشگاهیه که تا حالا خوندی . پس برو . میتونی پاسخ بدی  :Yahoo (1):  موفق باشی

----------


## nashnas4

اخ بروم یاخ نروم
اومدی ازمون بدی وای بروی یا نروی 
 ببین واست شعر هم گفتم
خب برو دیگه
ایندفعه ترازت کم میشه دفعه بعد شاید جبران کنی

----------


## Aries

خلاصه نظرات دوستان:خوب نخوندم ولی میرم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aries

*نرو ولی بمون...
*

----------


## matrooke

بری پشیمون نمیشی
نری پشیمون میشی

----------


## matrooke

دوستانی که به مباحث ازمون نمیرسن خواهشن از ازمون بعد بکوب بخونید تا هر ازمونو پر برید سر جلسه.
چون اونی که پر بره کنکور براش سخته چه برسه ...
ایشاا... امسال کمتر از تاپیک های تکراری و همیشگی(از الان بخونم میرسم و ...)ببینیم.
"لطفا "موفق باشید

----------


## a999

من میگم برو حداقل ۴ تا آدم میبینی درس خوندنت میاد
من خودم میرم قلمچی آزمون درس خوندنم میاد :Yahoo (76): 
الانم دقت کنی نصفه بچه ها نصفشو نخوندن
اون نصفه ی دیگم ک کمتر از نصفو خوندن
میمونه نصفش
خودمم نمفهمیدم چی گفتم
خلاصش اینه ک همه آماده نیستن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## D.A.A

داداش تو قرار نیست ایندت تو 2 هفته معلوم شه بلکه قراره 7 ماه بعد معلوم شه .  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mpaarshin

ولي اگه دقت كرده باشي هيشكي با تراز كمتر از ٦٠٠٠ تو قلمچي رتبه ي خوبي نياورده  :Yahoo (4): 
شوخي كردم  :Yahoo (3): 
ازمونها رو حتما برين حتي اگه تراز ٤٥٠٠ هم ميارين ولي برين اين ازمون خوب درس نخوندين اشكالي نداره ولي واسه ازمون بعدي هم همين منوال پيش برين بايد يه فكر اساسي واسه خودتون كنين

----------


## D.A.A

> ولي اگه دقت كرده باشي هيشكي با تراز كمتر از ٦٠٠٠ تو قلمچي رتبه ي خوبي نياورده 
> شوخي كردم 
> ازمونها رو حتما برين حتي اگه تراز ٤٥٠٠ هم ميارين ولي برين اين ازمون خوب درس نخوندين اشكالي نداره ولي واسه ازمون بعدي هم همين منوال پيش برين بايد يه فكر اساسي واسه خودتون كنين


 به خاطر ذهنیتی که تو همه به وجود اومده . دوستم امسال پزشکی اورده میگه از کلاس 80 نفری فقط 40 تاش مال قلم بودن یه 10 تا بودن از روستا های محروم باورم نمی شد!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ت اینکه عکساشونو دیدم  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mpaarshin

> به خاطر ذهنیتی که تو همه به وجود اومده . دوستم امسال پزشکی اورده میگه از کلاس 80 نفری فقط 40 تاش مال قلم بودن یه 10 تا بودن از روستا های محروم باورم نمی شد!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ت اینکه عکساشونو دیدم


اره اينارو ميدونم كلا فلسفه ازمون چيز ديگه ايست مثلا يكي ميتونه روزي ١٠ ساعت بخونه روزي سه ساعت ميخونه و ترازش ميشه ٤٠٠٠ مثلا خب اين به خودش نبايد بگه اوكي من شدم ٤٠٠٠ ديگه تا اخر همينم بلكه بايد تمام وجودشو بزاره و حرفه اي درس بخونه درضمن معمولا اينجور ازمونا اون اخرياشون ميتونن ملاكي باشن نه ازموناي الانش

----------


## مسیح

> دوستان آزمون 5 آذر غایب بودم 
> و حالا 21 آذر نیز نخوندم با اینهمه تعطیلی و وقت کافی 
> و واقعا روحیم بدجور ضعیف شده و توان درس خوندن ندارم. 
> بنظر شما برم یا نه؟ 
> حالا واقعا جای من بودید میرفتید یا نه؟


آره حتما برو.چون اولا که ضرر نداره.دوما که یه نوع درس خوندنه خودش چون به یه سری مطالب دقت میکنی و یاد میگیری حتی سر جلسه و اصلا نیاز نیست تلاشتو بکنی واسه درصد چون نخوندی پس تلاشتو بکن واسه اینکه چیز یاد بگیری.
از اینا گذشته آزمون ندادن سودی نخواهد داشت قطعا. ولی آزمون دادن احتمال داره سود داشته باشه پس عقل سالم میگه که آزمون بدی.

----------


## -AMiN-

_یه سری آدما با دیدن تراز پایین به جای اینکه دنبال اشکال کار بگردن یا مثل شما که نخوندن از این به بعد درست حسابی بخونن و برسن به برنامه نا امید میشن
اگه از این قشری نرو !
ولی سعی کنی بری همه آزمونا رو بهتره_

----------


## SonaMi

آخ آخ آخ  :Yahoo (68): 

واقعا یادش بخیر ... 

یه صبح تلخ ... لحظات ملکوتی آزمون کانون ... وقتی دفترچه اختصاصی رو میدن و فقط ورق میزنی  و تست ها رو میبینی  ... تعداد زیادی افراد رو میبنی که مثه خودتن ... به اونایی که دارن سوالارو حل میکنن حسودی میکنی ... هزاران تا فکر میاد تو سرت ... " چرا نخوندم " " از الان دیگه شروع میکنم " " از امروز دیگه میترکونیم " " باید تغییر رو از امروز شروع کنم " " اره من میتونم " ... بعضی وقتا هم به نقطه ای از عرفان میرسی که جملات قصار با خودت تلاوت میکنی ...

اما هنوز تموم نشده ... 

عصر ترازا میاد ... و یه تراز 4 5 هزاری ... تنها دلخوشیت میتونه این باشه که اگه 30 تا غلط نمیزنی 500 تا تراز تغییر پیدا میکرد 

و ...

یه چرخه ناموفق همیشگی : )



تجربه خودم بود اینا 


من هیچ کاری به درس خوندن شماها ندارم ولی خودم تا 2 3 ترم دانشگاه یکی از بهترین روزای زندگیم جمعه های بدون آزمون قلچی بود ... چون برام عذاب آور بود  : ))) حتی الانم خوشالم بخدا

تنها پیشنهادی که میتونم بدم اینه که  _: وقتی در جریانی قرار گرفتی ، مصمم پیش برو ... مقاومت کنی ، تخریب میشی .

_ :Y (518):

----------


## ___mehrdad___

Hatman boro hadeaqal yad migiri chejuri azmun bdi 4saat beshin timeto contorol kni kheili tasir dare a yki k sal pish konkur dade beshno ino alan beshin pisho bekhun kole payaram eyd mikhuni negaran on nabash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

